# Senior Nubian does, evalutation



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

***I meant evaluation :doh:

I have seen a lot of these critique threads going around lately, and I really wouldn't want to miss out on the fun! The two does I am posting are our senior milking does. They are a mother/daughter duo  As a warning, this is more of a conformation critique, because their udders are not full! If you can tell me what you like & dislike, which one you like better and why, it would be greatly appreciated. You can be completely downright honest, because I already have opinions on them and I promised them that they wont be leaving (no matter what) :laugh:. All critiques are welcome!!

Leia, 3 year old purebred Nubian doe, freshened with triplet does on 4/23-

























And then Dinah is a 4 year old purebred Nubian who had twins in February-


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

What, nobody replied? Okay, I know very little about this, still learning, so this is just a practice critique from a newbie. Overall, nice does; Dinah's legs look "posty" to me, possibly toeing out; I don't know if postiness is a style or function issue. Nice brisket, smooth topline, quite a flat rump--I understand that flat is better than steep, but I don't know if there's such thing as "too" flat. I have no ill words for Leia, though if she were a Nigerian Dwarf, she should have more body capacity...I don't know what the specs for Nubians are, so I'll keep my mouth shut on that.

Thanks for humouring me on my first attempt at a critique!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

alright...this is now MY uneducated/inexperienced critique... (also first stab...)

Leia looks like she has a weak chine, and too much angle in the rump region. she has a nice brisket, width and neck blends in nicely with her body. Dinah has great topline, nice and flat, and also has nice width. Her back legs need more angle, and her brisket looks large.

They are both beautiful, and i love their faces!!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I think they both toe out.. So that kind of cancels out. Same with body capacity. In my eyes I think they're great in that area. But I would like to see a little more on the second one, she's still great!!!! 

I'm not sure on the brisket if they like that pointy or not but I think it looks fine on both. 
I like the second one overall because of her rump! 
Rumps, body capacity, & the legs if they toe out toe in or are straight are the first things I look at, and since I'm on my phone I can't go back and look but I think they're both beautiful!!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Is the brisket the chest area?


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow, thanks everyone! Is it possible to forget my own threads so often? 

NDLover- Yep, right between their forelegs. The distance that it sticks out is usually judged.

I think you guys covered everything that I thought about them! I mostly dislike Leia's rump & Dinah's legs. What stands out is that Dinah is more correct, but Leia has style. Thanks again, though, and great critiques from the first-time critiquers! :thumbup:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

love Nubians! if you decide not to keep them, i can always try to smuggle them in my luggage to Barbados. hehehe


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok, first I will applaud you for providing side, front, and back pictures
Second, I will tell you what I see......


Doe #1

Cons:
(for next time you set her up, her front legs need to be back a bit further)
Hips higher than withers
Borderline posty rear legs, they need a bit more angle
Legs toe out
Steep rump
Could use a tad longer neck
Needs more body width
Could use some more depth
Brisket need a bit more blending into the neck
Needs to have a wider escutcheon
Could use more feminity, and angularity

Pros:
Nice body length
Moderate brisket
Good shoulders
Nice amount of power in the front end assembly
Smooth blending from the chest floor to barrel
Nice amount of width between the pin bones, for ease of kidding
Fits breed standard


Doe #2

Cons:
Very posty rear legs
Bad toe out
A tad too much brisket, but acceptable
Neck needs to be thinner and longer, it lacks feminity
Her spine looks to have a tad arch in it
Needs a tad more body length
Could use a bit more blending from the brisket into the neck
Looks to need a bit more hip, and pin bone width
Looks to need to be higher in the escutcheon

Pros:
Nice rump
Smoothness from chest floor to barrel
Wide chest
Power in the front end assambly
Good shoulders
Neck blends well into the withers
Fits breed standard
Nice roman nose


I can judge the udders when they are full if you want.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Whoo hoo, thanks Little Bits! You really put a lot of effort into judging everyone's goats! Do you judge real shows?

I agree with everything, even though you had pointed out things that I had never though of before  Yes, Leia lacks a lot of femininity and grace. She is at least 1/3 larger than Dinah. I have no idea where she got that from! She is bigger than her sire too.

Ha, and about providing all of the pics, we easily forget what our goats look like, so we wanted reference pictures....

I might just post udder pictures at some point, but Leia is still nursing trips at the moment. I have a Junior doe as well that I might get some pictures of soon  This was fun!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I used to judge ADGA santioned shows, but that was what seems like eons ago. Super thrilling, but a bit overwhelming at large shows with hundreds of does to go over. But it was really fun to go to other states to judge goats, meet new breeders, buy goats at the spotlight auctions, stay in fancy hotels, free food, and get paid for it all! Lol, it was really fun.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Sweet! Maybe someday I will get there...


----------

